# Experienced Player looking for a D&D 5e virtual game



## DrunkWolf (Sep 2, 2020)

Hey everybody!

I'm a 40 year old experienced player/DM (AD&D, 3e and 5e) looking to play as a PC once again (too busy to DM for now). I am looking for a weekly online game and could commit for a long term campaign depending on how well we fit together at the virtual table. I am on EST time zone, have all the core 5e books and have used RPGTool's MapTool to play online but could get a new software if needed.

As a player, I like to find a balance between role playing and action/combat. I am an easy-going and collaborative player that can easily play in sandboxes or follow the DM's storyline, but also likes some shenanigans now and then. I love to create rich backstories so my PCs feel more real and can fit into the DMs narrative.

Send me a PM (or reply to this thread) if you are looking for a PC to join your session.

Godspeed!


----------

